# Titan Capspray 115 Spitting



## ryanamato (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok, I was told when I purchased this from the Titan Rep through Sherwin Williams I would have minimal reduction for latex paints.
I used this unit this weekend to spray Ben Moore Super Spec Semi gloss and had spitting everywhere and paint going up the check valve and hose.
I thinned the paint almost 25-30% w water and used the low and high setting.
I switched from the 3 needle to the 5 as recommended.
Does anyone else have any input?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

While I don't have a ton of experience with spraying latex with HVLP, I have figured some things out. I've sprayed Aura exterior and SW waterborne Alkyd successfully. 
From your post I would guess the check valve needs to be replaced now. The #5 needle is definitely what you need. I add XIM extender instead of water.
Other than that it's a matter of dialing in the material-flow to no more than your
gun will atomize properly.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> While I don't have a ton of experience with spraying latex with HVLP, I have figured some things out. I've sprayed Aura exterior and SW waterborne Alkyd successfully. From your post I would guess the check valve needs to be replaced now. The #5 needle is definitely what you need. I add XIM extender instead of water. Other than that it's a matter of dialing in the material-flow to no more than your gun will atomize properly.


Yeh I don't use my HVLP often but every time I do I have to mess around with it a bit to get it correct. 
iNot rocket science just tinker with this and that. with any machine I always will gett it first dialed in shooting some water then go from there. Less messy.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Slinger is correct, once you get your reduction correct you need to dial the fluid back so that it atomizes.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I agree with all of the above. You have an atomization issue. get the #5 needle / nozzle set in there and get your reduction correct. then you have to get your paint flow and air adjusted to suit your technique, everyone is a little different. how fast your hand moves , how far away you hold the gun etc. and change that check valve.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

And don't fill the cup full to the top,leave some space about an inch or 2 away from the lid also don't tilt the gun or spray upside down so much that coating can/will back up into lid and gun.you can still spray in angles just not with a full cup that is until you get the hang of it.


----------



## Airless Anonymous (Jan 3, 2014)

Latex with HVLP, no matter how much experience you have, is always going to be messy and time consuming. It's gonna gunk up your needle set and make a mess out of everything. Unless the HVLP "mist" is necessary, I would use an airless with a fine finish tip. The fine finish tip pretty much double atomizes the paint to give more of a "cloud like" spray. In my experience, HVLP and latex are an unhappy couple.


----------



## Airless Anonymous (Jan 3, 2014)

In fact, I don't know why so many people struggle with that scenario. The only benefit you get out of it is minimum over-spray. HVLP's main uses are for stains, lacquers, and other thin finish materials. You're just gonna end up with "orange-peeling" , headaches, and most likely not achieve the results you could with a different setup. Food for thought.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Airless Anonymous said:


> Latex with HVLP, no matter how much experience you have, is always going to be messy and time consuming. It's gonna gunk up your needle set and make a mess out of everything. Unless the HVLP "mist" is necessary, I would use an airless with a fine finish tip. The fine finish tip pretty much double atomizes the paint to give more of a "cloud like" spray. In my experience, HVLP and latex are an unhappy couple.


The main advantage to me of the HVLP is when you have just a few cab doors to spray or maybe some shoe mould to first coat. Cleaning an airless vs. cleaning a cup gun.
And then there is the transfer efficiency.
With today's paints it can be done and done well.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Make sure you have a good gun cleaning kit, with all the pipe cleaners and stuff. You're gonna need it. Then pretty much what everyone said. Clean your gun really good, especially the air tube and check valve, make sure it's running good with just water. Then go back to the paint. Turn your fluid all the way down, and your air up. Get a piece of floor paper and tape it to the wall. Start turning up your fluid until your get a nice wet coat pattern, good atomization etc. 
you will want to use the high power setting for latex most of the time. Also, take your stir stick and dip it into the paint. Hold it at a slight angle over the can or cup and wait until it breaks into individual drops. They should be about a second apart. If they are too slow you will be too thick and get spitting. Too fast and you're too thin. 
I typically only use water to thin, but some folks like the extender. 
Not sure why you're using super spec semi. Doesn't seem like an ideal paint to spray. But then I've never used it so what do in know?! Not much ;-)


----------



## ryanamato (Mar 13, 2012)

Airless Anonymous said:


> Latex with HVLP, no matter how much experience you have, is always going to be messy and time consuming. It's gonna gunk up your needle set and make a mess out of everything. Unless the HVLP "mist" is necessary, I would use an airless with a fine finish tip. The fine finish tip pretty much double atomizes the paint to give more of a "cloud like" spray. In my experience, HVLP and latex are an unhappy couple.


This is what I have also always used until my airless machines were fingering, so the titan rep and sherwin Williams rep and mechanic is insisting I cannot use the graco green fine finish tips with my machines.
I wanted an hvlp anyway but I do not agree I cannot use the fine finish tips. I have used them forever without problems at all.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

ryanamato said:


> This is what I have also always used until my airless machines were fingering, so the titan rep and sherwin Williams rep and mechanic is insisting I cannot use the graco green fine finish tips with my machines.
> I wanted an hvlp anyway but I do not agree I cannot use the fine finish tips. I have used them forever without problems at all.


Find some new reps and mechanics.


----------

